# 7' Meyers Jeep Complete setup For Sale



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

See " Used equipment for sale section"

Awesome Jeep setup!!!


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

For those of you looking to use this setup on your 87-95 YJ, Here is a link to what you would need to convert it and make it work perfect at an inexpensive price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jeep...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------

